# NEA's Bombay Bars



## NEASoapWorks (Oct 31, 2007)

This is my second batch of soap (in the front). It's my basic recipe, but I made a few adjustments, for the addition of Linseed Oil. Instead of plain distilled water, I used_ Celestial Seasonings Indian Chai Spice tea_. There's a bar in the back, cut into chunks — it's my sample bar and pH tester. *pH is 8*. It's sprinkled with loose tea on top.

The fragrance is...so-so. It's not that strong. Maybe it'll balance out, as the soap cures. It's MMS "Bitter Orange Orchid". Ingredients: Saponfied Olive Pomace, Coconut, Palm, Palm Kernel, Sweet Almond, Apricot Kernel, Linseed and Mango Butter, Spiced Tea and FO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

That looks yummy! Very NICE! I like that one.. maybe we can swap some soap!


----------



## Mandy (Oct 31, 2007)

Ooh nice!!


----------



## edco76 (Oct 31, 2007)

Pretty. What is olive pomice oil? And doesnt the tea come off on you when you shower? I have wondered about that with soap with stuff in them. My wife wants me to make some coffee soap but I have that concern.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks good!
I don't use pomace anymore as it traces way too fast for me.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 31, 2007)

edco, yes, tea, coffee, etc does come out of the bar when you use it. It freaks my husband out. We had a bar of Mandy's herbal soap in the tub last month that had mint leaves in it, he swore bugs were flaoting around in the bath with him-LOL!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful, NEA, just beautiful. :shock:   Your second batch is once again showing what one can do when a newer cP soap maker does their homework!  You are a poster-child for doing it right!!!  Congratulations!  That PH level is fantastic!  That recipe is so luxurious!  Those bars should feel, well, just heavenly.  If that is not a $6.00 bar of soap with that recipe, I don't know what is.  Keep an eye on them as they cure.  The scent may take a while to mellow out and get stronger, some FO's are like that!  I'm with Shannan, wanna trade?
 8) 
Paul.... :wink:


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks *everyone*, for the kudos. It means a lot, coming from soapers as experienced/talented as you all are.

*@edco76*
"Pomace" is the lowest grade of Olive oil. It's made with the residue that's left (by way of solvent extraction methods), after the oil is extracted from olives, via pressing or some type of mechanical extracting method. It's not recommended for cooking, but it's often preferred by soapers.

I'm new, so I just wanted to try it out — I can always substitute regular Olive Oil, if I decide to do so. Again, I'm experimenting.

One thing about it, that Irena already mentioned — it traces VERY fast. I could probably hand stir a batch of soap batter, that included Pomace, and it wouldn't take nearly as long to trace, as it would with regular olive oil. Since I soap at the lower end of the temp range (90-110 degrees), it's working out for me, quite well.

*@Smell,*
Yep, we can swap! I'll be in touch, in 4 weeks (after this batch cures)

*@Paul,*
Awww...thanks man! I appreciate you. I don't deserve "poster child" status, but I am glad I took time to research, before I made my first batch. I've been fortunate to have two successful batches and I'm thanking God for it!

I love my soap mold, like a child   I'm waiting for that Econo soap cutter! I can't cut, worth a darn! I want two more single 10 inch molds. They're GREAT, and I like having separate molds. Yes, I would love to swap bars!


----------

